# St Mary's Catholic School



## Exp4t (May 17, 2009)

Anyone got kids going to St Mary's Catholic School?

Any Good or bad feedback about this school you are happy to share?

What is living in Oud Mehta like?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I did look at this school last year, but they were very over subscribed with a long waiting list. This year may not be so bad with the amount of people leaving Dubai


----------



## Exp4t (May 17, 2009)

Thanks. Where did you put your child to school in the end?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Both of my girls (14 & 10) go to the Winchester School nr. Ibn Battuta Mall


----------

